
Partnerships with people on the spectrum yield rich research insights (2017) - rbanffy
https://www.spectrumnews.org/news/partnerships-people-spectrum-yield-rich-research-insights/
======
extralego
Seriously my dream job. I am OK with programming but far better with debugging
issues of human conception, but people have a hard time giving me a chance if
they experience me in person. I am less sensitive to the forces that so often
lead them astray. I am wrong a lot! But I’m quick to announce it. The useful
part is mainly that I find a _different_ set of bugs. If they give me a
chance.

~~~
jasonkostempski
A programmer with a dream of becoming a fertility doctor.

~~~
ismail
I would posit what was meant here is conception, as in understanding and not
procreation.

Unless your comment is just being facetious ?

~~~
mc32
I think they simply mean "made or caused by people"

------
psds2
"He says Dawson can be a harsh critic, but she often spots logical errors that
he and his colleagues have overlooked."

On the spectrum, and this is totally me. I tell my coworkers "I am not saying
you are wrong or right, just that your logic doesn't sense."

~~~
hsienmaneja
You use grammatical errors with your coworkers to make a point about the
universality of fallability?

------
hosh
That way someone on the spectrum parses those questions ... reminds me much of
my interaction with my daughter and some other people I know. It is so
characteristic ...

